# [Solved] sysctl: cannot stat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/ip_forward:

## Chili0_

I use ppp dialer on gateway, and the ipv6 is ok; I dont use grub but the efibootmgr,  got an error on ipv6 forwarding, any advice? 

```
$ sudo sysctl -p

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1

sysctl: cannot stat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/ip_forward: No such file or directory

net.core.rmem_max = 4194304

net.core.wmem_max = 1048576

fs.nfs.nlm_tcpport = 2001

fs.nfs.nlm_udpport = 2002

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth1.disable_ipv6 = 0

$ ping -c3 ibm.com

PING ibm.com(g2a02-26f0-1b00-01bd-0000-0000-0000-3831.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com (2a02:26f0:1b00:1bd::3831)) 56 data bytes

64 bytes from g2a02-26f0-1b00-01bd-0000-0000-0000-3831.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com (2a02:26f0:1b00:1bd::3831): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=286 ms

64 bytes from g2a02-26f0-1b00-01bd-0000-0000-0000-3831.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com (2a02:26f0:1b00:1bd::3831): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=325 ms

64 bytes from g2a02-26f0-1b00-01bd-0000-0000-0000-3831.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com (2a02:26f0:1b00:1bd::3831): icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=305 ms
```

----------

## Hu

sysctl -p tries to apply your settings from /etc/sysctl.conf.  If you get this error, then that means sysctl.conf is trying to configure this setting.  Is your goal to make the error message go away or to understand why the existing sysctl.conf does not find a file?  Some quick searches of the kernel source suggest this setting only makes sense for ipv4, and not for ipv6.  If so, then the answer is that you should change /etc/sysctl.conf not to configure this setting that does not exist.

----------

## Chili0_

 *Hu wrote:*   

> sysctl -p tries to apply your settings from /etc/sysctl.conf.  If you get this error, then that means sysctl.conf is trying to configure this setting.  Is your goal to make the error message go away or to understand why the existing sysctl.conf does not find a file?  Some quick searches of the kernel source suggest this setting only makes sense for ipv4, and not for ipv6.  If so, then the answer is that you should change /etc/sysctl.conf not to configure this setting that does not exist.

 

Thanks for your reply, according the article https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/IPv6_router_guide, net.ipv6.conf.default.forwarding=1 could be configured in /etc/sysctl.conf .

----------

## Hu

Yes, the article says that.  Yes, you can configure that via /etc/sysctl.conf.  That is not what your sysctl.conf tries to do though.  You used a different name, so it does not match.

----------

## Chili0_

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Yes, the article says that.  Yes, you can configure that via /etc/sysctl.conf.  That is not what your sysctl.conf tries to do though.  You used a different name, so it does not match.

 

Understand, thanks!

----------

